

Top 12 TED Talks for Entrepreneurs - Mike_Williams
http://www.shopify.com/blog/6553665-12-must-watch-ted-talks-for-entrepreneurs

======
Permit
I'm surprised David Rose's talk on pitching to VCs didn't make it:
[http://www.ted.com/talks/david_s_rose_on_pitching_to_vcs.htm...](http://www.ted.com/talks/david_s_rose_on_pitching_to_vcs.html)

As someone who has never been in the position to pitch to a VC, I found it
really interesting and informative.

~~~
allsop8184
David Rose's talk is awesome - you're right, it should be on the list!

------
franze
about the "Top #{x} of #{y}" title, please see
<http://ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html>

    
    
      >If the original title begins with a number or number + 
      >gratuitous adjective, we'd appreciate it if you'd crop it. 
      >E.g. translate "10 Ways To Do X" to "How To Do X," and "14 
      >Amazing Ys" to "Ys." Exception: when the number is 
      >meaningful, e.g. "The 5 Platonic Solids."

~~~
allsop8184
News to me - thanks for sharing that!

------
rileyr
If anyone's interested in more entrepreneurship talks, I just launched
<http://tedocracy.com>, which recommends TED videos for you based on talks
you've enjoyed or disliked. We also have an 'Entrepreneurship' category under
'Business' on our homepage.

~~~
carlsednaoui
Sweet site, may I suggest to organize the tags alphabetically - much easier to
find what I'm looking for when skimming the page.

~~~
rileyr
We'll keep that in mind, they're currently organized by most popular tag/what
we like most.

------
jtoeman
Great list, but if you had to pick a single one, I'd do Simon Sinek's
([http://www.ted.com/talks/simon_sinek_how_great_leaders_inspi...](http://www.ted.com/talks/simon_sinek_how_great_leaders_inspire_action.html)).
It should utterly transform the way you think about how to pitch _anything_ ,
from yourself to your company to whatever.

~~~
trafficlight
All of Simon Sinek's talks are fantastic. He did a longer talk in the same
vein for CreativeMornings/NewYork a few months ago.

<https://vimeo.com/40979758>

------
troels
I could have sworn there was another post with the exact same title a month
back.

------
bornhuetter
Thanks for this link, and also all the commenters adding other useful links -
I'm looking forward to watching these.

------
chinmoy
There was a similar article somewhere, I think on 'The Verge'. But this list
looks better.

------
anonymous
here's a little ted talk transcript downloader i threw together. because
watching videos is a timekill (sounds like the author learned this the hard
way :) sometimes we'd rather just skim a document - focus on the words not the
delivery. below is a filter - the way UNIX utilities are supposed to be
written, remember? it's bourne shell, sed and curl (no bash needed). no ruby
python perl nonsense; no release on github; just simple stuff; simple. i'm not
endorsing curl as an httpclient but seems like people like curl so that's
what's used. 1st the filter fetches an index of all the speaker names called
"ted.idx" if ted.idx does not already exist. you then feed speaker names to
the filter and it outputs the transcript text to stdout (if there is a
transcript) with each transcript separated by a line of 80 dashes. each line
is prefixed with a colon and a space. you read the output file however you
want; maybe something like this:

    
    
        less -Gp--------- file.txt
    

then you can jump from transcript to transcript by pressing "n" or "N"

would you like to download all the ted transcripts? this will do it:

    
    
        filter < ted.idx > file.txt
    

here's the filter:

(note: \&#039 does not need the backslash in sed; that's only to get past the
HN forum software without being translated)

    
    
        read -p'what should we call this command? ' d 
        [ x$d = x"" ]||
        echo don\'t forget to place $d in your PATH
        [ x$d = x"" ]||
        cat > $d << done
    
        c=http://www.ted.com/speakers
    
        [ -f ted.idx ]||{
        echo fetching ted.idx... >&2
        b=\$(curl -s \$c/atoz |sed '
        /Showing page 1 of/!d;
        s/.* //;
        s/<.*//;
        ') 
        curl -s \$c/atoz/page/[1-"\$b"] | sed '
        /href=.*speakers\/.*html/!d;
        s/</\
        /g;' |sed '
        /speakers/!d;
        s,.*=\",,;
        s,\".*,,;
        s,.*/,,;
        s,\.html\$,,' > ted.idx
        }
    
        echo >&2;
        echo "usage: less ted.idx" >&2;
        echo "usage: grep speaker_name ted.idx |\$0 > file" >&2;
        echo "usage: sed 'line-no!d' ted.idx |\$0 > file" >&2;
        echo "usage: \$0 < ted.idx > file" >&2;
        echo "usage: less -Gp----- file" >&2;
    
        while read a;do
        curl -s \$c/\$a.html |sed '
        /notranslate.*href=.\/talks\//!d;
        s,.*href=.,http://www.ted.com,;
        s/\">.*//;
        s/.*/url = \"&\"/;
        ' | curl -sK - | sed -n '
        s/\&#039;/'"'"'/g;

/<title>/s//--------------------------------------------------------------------------------\
: /; s/<.title>//; /transcriptLink/{ s/.*nofollow\">/: /; s/<\/a>//;};
/^----------/p; /^: /p; ' ;

    
    
        done

------
podperson
When I visit the page, none of the videos show up (Chrome on MBP)

------
naavinm
No Derek Sivers? :(

------
jdeseno
This is linkbait garbage. Giving Shopify the benefit of the doubt, I clicked
on it expecting it to maybe be a parody of these types of articles.
Disappointing.

~~~
allsop8184
I can't add much further to their TED Talks - some of these guys are the best
at what they do. I simply add a quick summary, show the video, and link to
further content (their books, podcasts, websites) if people want to learn
more.

It's "linkbait garbage" - it's a list of lectures I think are valuable for
small / medium sized businesses to watch. There's a big difference.

~~~
tucson
I personally appreciate the article. Thanks for the effort.

